

TestFlight Android: End of Life 3/20/14 - kaylarose
http://testflightapp.com/android

======
yukif
As a better alternative, we are providing DeployGate. If you get bothered by
people who asks you to install the app you are working on in person,
DeployGate is there for you.

Plus, DeployGate has just released a beta program supporting iOS apps
yesterday and it's free if you get started now. =)

[https://deploygate.com/beta_program](https://deploygate.com/beta_program)

------
jonathankau
Anyone else know why they're shutting it down for Android?

